# Air testing plastic supply lines



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I found out through class that it is now against code to use air to test plastic supply lines. This is because the oil eats away at the rubber "O" rings in adaptors which seems stupid to me because I never use CPVC adaptors which have the "O" rings in them, I always use the CPVC/Brass MIP and FIP adaptors anyway. I have tried the CPVC adaptors with "O" rings and have broken them. way to brittle for me. We can still use air on PVC waste, and copper supply though.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I posted this in your other thread as well put it is also because of the energy the air stores. The air does not just leak out it can shatter the pipe and send shrapnel all around. It has always been against the IPC, UPC and manufacturers instructions to test plastic water lines with air. 

The oil is a new problem they are finding with plastics. If you do any fire sprinkler work with CPVC make sure you use the right cutting oil for your iron pipe and you may be in trouble. Ridgid just came out with a plastic compatible threading oil. In addition, don't use Acousto-Plumb isolators with CPVC or you will have one big rupture in the pipe.

Mark


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

*Warning:* Charlotte Pipe products are *not* to be used with compressed air or gases. Charlotte Pipe *does not recommend* that piping systems that include its products or components be tested with compressed air or compressed gases. 


*Known Unacceptable Products - Do Not Use with CPVC Pipe*

http://www.thomasnet.com/pdf.php?prid=100252

http://member.melbpc.org.au/~dewhurst/incompatible.html


----------



## PPFAMike (Apr 27, 2009)

The PPFA (PPFAhome.org) does not support air testing of plastic piping systems. While there are some exceptions (products intended for use with compressed gas, trap seal pull tests), in most cases, air testing is potentially very hazardous, even with metallic systems. 

Hydrostatically (water) testing carries a potential risk of getting wet - the water does not store potential energy like air or gas. Air testing, however, can result in - unsecured fittings becoming projectiles, impacted or damaged pipe shattering, test plugs ejected with enough force to kill and other serious risks. Even tramp material in the line can damage eyesight. 

Compressor oil damaging plastics and elastomers is a potential problem, but only one issue. (Also contaminating the potable water lines with oil!) 

In short, people (plumbers and others) have been injured, blinded and killed by air tests that have failed and gone terribly wrong. The compressive stored energy of air is something to be concerned about in the field. Use hydrostatic testing.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That list is one of the many reasons I dislike cpvc.



Associated Plum said:


> *Warning:* Charlotte Pipe products are *not* to be used with compressed air or gases. Charlotte Pipe *does not recommend* that piping systems that include its products or components be tested with compressed air or compressed gases.
> 
> 
> *Known Unacceptable Products - Do Not Use with CPVC Pipe*
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What if you are using an oil-less compressor?



Bill said:


> I found out through class that it is now against code to use air to test plastic supply lines. This is because the oil eats away at the rubber "O" rings in adaptors which seems stupid to me because I never use CPVC adaptors which have the "O" rings in them, I always use the CPVC/Brass MIP and FIP adaptors anyway. I have tried the CPVC adaptors with "O" rings and have broken them. way to brittle for me. We can still use air on PVC waste, and copper supply though.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

When I was in the Navy, we had a 4500 PSI air sytem on board. After maintenance or repair, it was NOT tested with air, it was hydro'd. Then you dried the system out! Those systems were clamped down to beat the band, because if a fitting let go on a 4" diam stainless steel pipe with 4500 PSI in it, it could do a dance!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

4" at 4000+ PSI?!?!? I wouldn't air test that either. That's scary stuff.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

We use air to test our PEX supply piping. In a new rough, in the winter, water could freeze and damage the system. It is a code violation here and I've asked several inspectors and I've been told everyone (in our area) does an air test.

I'll use a hardhat and saftey glasses next time


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

how many PSI do you test pex with?


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

leak1 said:


> how many PSI do you test pex with?


100psi


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do the same. I hydro test after I air test though because small leaks show up better with hydrostatic once you know you're not going to flood the place.



PipeDreamer said:


> We use air to test our PEX supply piping. In a new rough, in the winter, water could freeze and damage the system. It is a code violation here and I've asked several inspectors and I've been told everyone (in our area) does an air test.
> 
> I'll use a hardhat and saftey glasses next time


----------



## rogeru (May 9, 2009)

We test pex at 150 psi.
Roger


----------

